# CWOF questions



## till90 (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok Ill lay it out there. When I was 14 I kicked another youth in an altercation and was summoned to juvenile court for A B with a dangerous weapon (shod foot). When I was 18 I got caughtdrinking beer at a high school grad party and was summoned to court for minor in possession of alcohol along with everyone else at the parent unattended party.

I was given a CWOF for both of these and completed all the requirements of the court.

My question is do I have any chance of becoming a police officer in mass with these on my record or not. 
I now hold two bachelors degrees and a minor in CJ. I am currently in the process of becoming a reservist in the marines. 
I am very interested in a LEO career but just wanted some good old masscops input on my situation.


----------



## till90 (Dec 2, 2008)

Those are the only two criminal mistakes that I made. Nothing else.
I had 3 speeding tickets when I was younger between ages 16-18. I have never had a parking citation. I am now 23 years old. I have no dept and never have. I pay all my bills on time. I have been a volunteer firefighter/EMT for three years now.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Everyone makes mistakes when they are younger. Just be up front and honest and say so. Five years later you're a better person who has matured and made something of themselves.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

till90 said:


> Those are the only two criminal mistakes that I made. Nothing else.
> I had 3 speeding tickets when I was younger between ages 16-18. I have never had a parking citation. I am now 23 years old. I have no dept and never have. I pay all my bills on time. I have been a volunteer firefighter/EMT for three years now.


Yep... be honest. You made mistakes, and you've made changes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Tell the truth, explain that you made mistakes and that you are not proud of them and hope for the best.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

be honest, about it. when they ask you, remember they already know. Dept go back to the arresting Dept and ask for reports. So be honest about it. And tell them that you are a changed man.


----------

